# transfering help



## vtecharmy (28 Mar 2011)

so i am wondering if i can switch to an armoured unit after completing becoming a vehicle technician.  how long before starting coursing as a vehicle tech and finishing ql5  to finishing my training for an armour soilder. i would like to have a vehicle tech skill behind me before i would become an armoured soilder. also would having that training behind me allow me to advance quicker as an armour soilder and would i be considered a good asset to an armoured unit, would my ranking be carried over or would i start all over.  or should i scrap becoming a vehicle tech and go straight into armour soilder as i can see myself getting bored quicker turning wrenches then constantly striving to better myself in a combat role :threat:. all help is appreciated thanks


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Mar 2011)

This hurts to read.  Spell check is a wonderful tool, as is proper grammar.


----------



## vtecharmy (29 Mar 2011)

I posted this on my iPhone so spell check isn't an option lol. Also these are questions not an essay to be handed in to my teacher so sorry grammar wasn't first on my list of to do's.  I said all help is appreciated so if u have pointless comments like yours please keep them to urself next time thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Mar 2011)

The user guidelines require proper grammar, capitalization, punctuation and spellcheck.  Did you even read them? Judging from these two posts I'd guess no. We don't like MSM speak either.

Don't expect many replies if you can't take the effort to follow the rules. Being smug and telling others to shove off won't help either.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Mar 2011)

vtecharmy said:
			
		

> I posted this on my iPhone so spell check isn't an option lol. Also these are questions not an essay to be handed in to my teacher so sorry grammar wasn't first on my list of to do's.  I said all help is appreciated so if u have pointless comments like yours please keep them to urself next time thanks




If these are important questions to you, then maybe you will take the time to do them properly....

Also, Your profile states that you are a Corporal.... and already EME.... If that is the case then I imagine you should already know the answers to these questions as you would have either the 2 plus years reserve side, or 4 years regF to have already figured all this out...

I call Shenanigans on your question and/or your profile.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2011)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Also, Your profile states that you are a Corporal....



Actually, it says he's a corpral.   :

A week ago, you were looking to enroll as an engineering officer.  Sounds like you have no idea what you want to do.



			
				vtecharmy said:
			
		

> so i have searched countless threads and found nothing. i am currently in a 3 year mechanical engineering desighn program at an ontario college and i am planning on becoming a vehicle tech once my schooling is done. i am wondering if this diploma will help me to advance quicker as a vehicle tech in way possible. also id like some advice as to if i should go to university after college to complete a mechanical engineering degree so i could enroll as an electro mechanical engineering officer. how much different is an officer compared to a vehicle tech would it be mostly boring office and paper work as opposed to working on tanks and jeeps all day. any advice apreciated thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Mar 2011)

Stop the pile on. He's been officially told already.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## vtecharmy (30 Mar 2011)

My profile says corporal because when I created my profile  I thaught it wasn't optional and I put that because it's  what I'd like to do.  Also I posted this because yes I am not sure as to what exactly I'd like to enroll as yet so I am trying to find out. And as for spelling goes I'll stop posting on my iPhone. Thanks for all the feedback I realize you guys are just trying to help even though my question still isn't answered lol.


----------



## Buttercup (30 Mar 2011)

To answer your questions...coming in to the Armoured side of the house as a vehicle tech will not get you further ahead. Yes it is nice to be mechanically inclined however, your main purpose in life is not to be able to fix them but to be able to gun, drive and use them tactically. It will not advance you any faster, but knowing your job, and an aspect of that job is ownership and knowing your vehicle will help. If you really want to be Armoured then forget about the V Tech everything you need to know about the vehicle you are driving or responsible for is taught to you.


----------



## vtecharmy (31 Mar 2011)

Thank you for your coment I will definetly take that into consideration.


----------



## Loachman (1 Apr 2011)

Remove "corpral" and "eme" from your profile, please, as you are not yet either. "Corporal" also has a capital "C" and two "o"s.

Good luck with your decision making and application.


----------

